# 73' 240Z or 95' 200sx



## Zach200 (Jul 26, 2003)

At first the answer may seem obvious, at least for me it is. The 1973 Datsun 240z is honestly my favorite car. It turns out one of theses particular cars are for sale at a neighbor's place just down the street.Price 3,800 with 88,000 miles on original motor with brand new 4 way electrical Ricaro seats, and performance exhaust and extra parts. Now i currently own my 200sx but this car is something ive always drooled over whenever i'd see them.(the 240 that is) For being a car of its age it seems to be in great running shape, but it's appearence is arguable which in itself isnt THAT bad. There no dents and the interior is great but instead of being painted it has some kind of "flex-max" or "flex-tron" (cant exactly remember) coating. Feeling much like new asphalt and its a dull gray color. To me this seems like a good chance to save up a grand over the next month or two, sell my current ride and pick up the 240Z, and i was wondering what you guys think. (the only reason i have such a generous timeline to work with is that its never outside being advertised, always in garage and ive talked to the owner and he says if i were able to get the money together he would easily sell it to me)


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

The crap on the interior plastic notwithstanding, I would go for the 240z! RWD, old enough to be smog exempt pretty much anywhere, lots of aftermarket resto parts, lots of interchangeability with almost every RWD Nissan car built from 1968-1988, and the possibility of an engine swap(RB's are do-able) makes it an easy choice. There are even kits out there to put a Small Block Chevy V8 in it and have nice, cheap horsepower and good handling.The 200sx is much harder to build as it is FWD and has a more limited selection for engine swaps.The GA16DE can be built, but it would cost as much as the 240z to do a turbo kit properly (I.E. Hotshot) and then you still have a weak trans to contend with. Go for the 240. You'll be much happier.


----------



## alexburke21 (Aug 19, 2002)

Is reliability/daily drivability an issue? I know some one with four 70's 240z's and only one of them works. He says you need the other three just to keep one working. I've just heard they break a lot.


----------

